# Tribute and cover band music.



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Friends of mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playtime (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## DGS49 (Jan 7, 2019)

There is a Ukrainian group - I think they are called "Leonid and Friends" - who cover Chicago music.  Fucking amazing.  Lots of Tube videos.  Worth a watch for Chicago fans.


----------



## konradv (Jan 8, 2019)

Thunder and Rain- Sweet Child O' MIne(Bluegrass Cover)


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2019)

My friend Cesar Huesca and some friends in Mexico doing a pretty tight
cover of this instrumental song...good solos at the end guitar _and_ bass...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2019)

I haven't read all the rules, tbh so I'm not sure what the consecutive-posts rule is if there is one. But here are some cool Rush tributes.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 12, 2019)

How to play 
and
by Cesar Huesca.


----------



## Frankenvoter (Mar 28, 2019)

I was highly surprised by this Ozzy cover, I like the song and it's meaning I don't like the upside down cross on the album cover that most videos show as a background.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Mar 28, 2019)

No Scrubs- 1940s-style TLC cover by Robyn Adele Anderson ft. Sarah Krauss & Darcy Wright


----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Mar 28, 2019)

konradv said:


> Thunder and Rain- Sweet Child O' MIne(Bluegrass Cover)


The video was pulled because of a copyright claim by GNR Music, but someone else put it back up.  Watch and enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 21, 2019)

Not sure about the beard or the inmate shirt, but this old dude can jam.


He sings this better than Elton can now.


----------



## the other mike (May 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 5, 2019)

In a movie but still works~


Steel Dragon ~ We all die young


----------



## the other mike (Aug 5, 2019)

A JJ Cale tune.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 7, 2019)

My home boys Ripping up some old iron
maiden.
( I heard Rippers closed - that sucks)


----------



## the other mike (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2019)

These kids are just unreal......I hope they found their place in the industry somewhere...just...wow.

​


----------



## April (Aug 26, 2019)

And I hope these guys do too....smh....

​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 26, 2019)

April said:


> And I hope these guys do too....smh....
> 
> ​


I always liked Pantera except for one thing-- all the copycat bands that
cluttered up the metal scene for too long. There was Metallica and Megadeth and the other California bands, then Anthrax, Slayer, Exodus and Pantera....._most_ of the other American thrash/speed metal bands were copycats....with a few original exceptions like Armored Saint, Obsession and then the shredders like Malmsteen, Satch , Gilbert. ..etc.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

editing


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Racer X doing an old David Bowie song.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2019)

An unlikely cover


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2019)

It looks like I'm promoting Martin Miller , but these guys are fun to watch....... I've been passing this video by because I didn't think I'd be very impressed by another Queen cover , but this is pretty tight.

Must have been fun putting this together.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)

Shredding version of YYZ


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)

It must be so cool and flattering for someone like Joe
to go online and see other players taking the time to learn his songs.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 17, 2020)

Something in memory of Cliff Burton,,,


----------



## the other mike (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2020)

Hard to believe this isn't the real Carlos Santana...


----------



## the other mike (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snouter (Apr 27, 2020)

Angelo said:


>



Zep cover drummer and yours truly on everything else.  I was doing the vocal harmonies with double stops, folks don't seem to realize that was not easy to map out.  Robert Plant could do a root, major 3rd and octave up back then on the overdubbed harmonies.  I was a few years later when he could no longer do it.


An oldie I did back in the day, seems pitchy to me now, but whatever...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

Hah! How about the real deals?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 27, 2020)

These guys are awesome. I'd go see them for sure, if clubs ever open back up .
Prayers to all the broke musicians out there....I feel your pain.










						The Classic Rock Show
					

‘The Classic Rock Show’ brings the original recordings back to life on stage; with a huge sound and light show to match. Culminating in a show-stopping guita...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## the other mike (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 27, 2020)

Triumph doing Joe Walsh


----------



## the other mike (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 29, 2020)

2 amazing DP covers


----------



## the other mike (May 2, 2020)

Thin Lizzy tribute


----------



## the other mike (May 18, 2020)

From Spain


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2020)

New Beatles cover uploaded today.


----------



## the other mike (May 20, 2020)

This guy sounds as close to old Geddy Lee as anyone I ever heard.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 5, 2020)

Video of the Week: "What's Going On" Marvin Gaye Cover by Emily Elbert - 06/01/20 - Cover Band Central
					

Video of the Week: “What’s Going On” Marvin Gaye Cover by Emily Elbert – 06/01/20 We’re all experiencing a tumultuous




					www.coverbandcentral.com


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)

ff 4 years


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 4, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Great thread Angelo...


----------



## konradv (Aug 4, 2020)

Buster Poindexter- Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2020)

A new one from Martin Miller...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Dolly Parton covering...*Billy Joel?!*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Two covers of Billy Joel...one sweet, one heartbreaking...without changing a word.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2020)

Adrenaline Mob bassist killed in bus crash en route to concert in St. Petersburg
					

The bassist for New York metal band <b>Adrenaline Mob</b> was killed and other members and crew were injured when the group was involved in a major bus accident en route to a concert Friday in St....




					www.tampabay.com
				












						Attorney: Singer Janet Rains, aka ‘Jane Train,’ passes away in Florida | Times Leader
					

WILKES-BARRE — Janet Rains’ death will leave a huge hole in the region’s music scene, according to a longtime music reporter. Rains, a Pittston native who performed musically under the name Jane Train…




					www.timesleader.com


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2020)

^^RIP David Z and Jane Train (Janet Rains )


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Oct 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


>



That band is impossibly fucking tight.

When I lived in California I played in a bar band (read: "cover band") for the better part of ten years. Sure, we'd have preferred to have been playing our own stuff, but when people go out to a bar to hear live music, they want to hear songs that are familiar to them, regardless of how good or bad the original stuff might be.

Here's a picture of me from back in the day. Looking at the guitar and the hair, it's probably September or October of 2003, as the gig was at Qualcomm Stadium before a San Diego State Aztecs football game, and I'd gotten the hair cut in June of 2004. We played in front of about 25,000 and it was a major league rush.

My ex-wife set fire to the hat. I loved that hat...






Hell, I used to pay my mortgage with "band money"...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


25,000 is a lot. My feet would weigh 100 pounds each walking out there.
(Like the Carlos Santana Woodstock story, where he's 18 years old, and Jerry Garcia gave him some LSD a few hours before he went on and he had to keep it together in front of half a million while his guitar neck was trying to wiggle like a snake lol)

Have you ever seen this ? ( I posted it before) - the famous walking solo @5:00....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Oct 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> 25,000 is a lot. My feet would weigh 100 pounds each walking out there.



I was surprised at how nervous I _wasn't_.

Towards the end of my days in California, I played with a trio in coffee houses and such. I was a lot more nervous in those, because the people were mere feet from you and if they gave you a dirty look, you saw it!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 25,000 is a lot. My feet would weigh 100 pounds each walking out there.
> ...


And then you have to take requests for songs 
that you hate or you're sick of playing....especially someplace like Nashville or Austin where you have to know dozens of tunes from different genres...rock, country, blues....whatever.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 5, 2020)

One of the guys I regret not seeing live is Tom Petty. Saw Frank Murray and his band about two years ago in Boise. Had a lot of fun dancing with my girl and singing along. Frank does him justice!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Oct 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



This is true.

We used to have fun with that, though. We could always figure out the first few couple of chords to just about any song but, if we'd never played it before, shit usually went south pretty quickly. So, we decided that, in the event we started to fuck up a request, every song would end up being either "Tequila", "Hotel California" or "Girl From Ipanema"...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Oct 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> One of the guys I regret not seeing live is Tom Petty. Saw Frank Murray and his band about two years ago in Boise. Had a lot of fun dancing with my girl and singing along. Frank does him justice!



Saw Petty a few times, the first time being at the first US Festival in San Bernadino back in 1982. He always put on a great show...


----------



## DrLove (Oct 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


>



ADORE Grace Potter


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2020)

Edward Snowden on bass...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't usually say anything's 'better' than the original, but, I don't even 
like U2 - this is an awakened version of a pretty good song. I love this drummer - just him and Martin mixed this in his studio in Germany.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2020)

Martin at the home studio with special guest Paul Gilbert.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 13, 2020)

New version of Andy Timmons song.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2021)

Everyone would gather on the

*24th of May*


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 25, 2021)




----------



## .oldschool (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2021)

Haven't seen or heard from these guys in a long time.
Another one bites the pandemic dust.....you can't live on youtube videos unless you're a suck-ass rapper.

Sometimes you gotta keep your day job for awhile.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 14, 2021)

This is cool.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)

Good to see young people out rockin ....


----------



## .oldschool (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## .oldschool (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 15, 2021)

Frankenvoter said:


> I was highly surprised by this Ozzy cover, I like the song and it's meaning I don't like the upside down cross on the album cover that most videos show as a background.


Love the avatar bro


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)

20 years old here I'm guessing


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


Thanks for the video, Angelo.  I LOVE their name.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 10, 2021)

My friend Irene, from Greece.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 11, 2021)

Kinks - You Really Got Me 
cover band


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 11, 2021)

Roy Orbison - Pretty Woman
cover band


----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2021)

"When the Levee Breaks" is a country blues song written and first recorded by Kansas Joe McCoy and Memphis Minnie in 1929.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2021)

Geddy hasn't been able to sing this in 30 years.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2021)

They're back,.....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 17, 2021)

Creedence reggae style


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2021)

Any other Santana fans ?
Here's a treat for you...........
new cover by Martin Miller Band ( from Germany)


----------



## .oldschool (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2021)

A little Eddie tribute from Mr Pete
from last year.....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

Dozens have covered this song, but PG's orginal version is still the best.....this is cool though..


----------



## the other mike (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## .oldschool (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## konradv (Feb 17, 2022)

Angelina Jordan- I’d Rather Go Blind


----------



## the other mike (Feb 17, 2022)

Nice Barracuda (Heart ) cover....
rip David Z and Jane Train


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm in love.
(don't tell my wife)


----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice bootleg with Andy James' solo.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 17, 2022)

Larry C 'covering' the great
Steely Dan classic......


----------



## the other mike (Apr 20, 2022)

Her tone is breathtaking


----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Natural Citizen (May 19, 2022)

Couple more really good covers by Erik Grönwall...




He just picked up a new gig as Skid Row's new lead singer.


----------



## the other mike (May 21, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (May 21, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (May 26, 2022)




----------



## .oldschool (May 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## .oldschool (Aug 4, 2022)

Legally blind singer.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 7, 2022)

Portnoy and Hoekstra shred on this


----------



## Ringo (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2022)

Here's a song that came out over 40 years ago that is still played on the classic rock radio stations every day.

Mike Portnoy and Joel Hoekstra should definitely do some original stuff with these guys sometime.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2022)

I emailed the local radio station and told them to play this version of the Steve Miller Band song they still play all the time, sometime.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2022)

Dino Jelusick has a great voice.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 2, 2022)

Original:

Cover:


----------



## the other mike (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 3, 2023)

Looks like we've got a little badass over here, covering Blackie Lawless.

I stumbled over her channel when I was looking at Erik Gronwall's cover stuff.


----------

